# D-link  Dwl-g650



## JonasKahl (11. Dezember 2003)

Habe folgendes Problem, wenn ich die D-LINK  DWL-G650 in meinen DELL Laptop einstecke, fährt sich dieser nach kurzer Zeit fest und reagiert überhaupt nicht mehr.
Das Beriebssystem ist XP Professional.
Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## Sinac (11. Dezember 2003)

Ok, du bist neu: Wäre garnicht schlecht wenn du uns auch verrätst was die  D-Link Dwl-g650 ist =) Ich schätze mal ne PCMCIA Karte?! 
Mal neuste Treiber ausm Internet gezogen? anderen PCMCIA Sot probiert? Andere PCMCIA Geräte probiert?

Greetz und wilkommen bei Tutorials.de
Sinac


----------



## JonasKahl (14. Dezember 2003)

Ja, das ist ne  PCMCIA Karte.
Neusten Treiber hab ich gezogen, geht trotzdem nicht.
anderen Slot probiert hab ich auch, geht trotzdem nicht.
ein anderes  PCMCIA Gerät hab ich nicht.
was kann ich tun?


----------



## zeromancer (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von JonasKahl _
> *Neusten Treiber hab ich gezogen, geht trotzdem nicht.*



Welchen Treiber? Auch den für PCMCIA an sich? Gerade bei Dell sollte man die Treiber auf dem neusten Stand halten. Es kam aber auch schon vor, dass uralte Treiber besser liefen, so geschehen bei meinem Firmen-Dell und dem internen Modem (wies der Support drauf hin).


----------

